# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ورودی بهمن

## Moon.Sa

سلام 
بچه ها من زیست فناوری غیر انتفاعی قبول شدم
کسی اینجا میدونه همینو میتونم بهمنم برم یا نه؟!
مهر نمیخام برم
بعد اینکه کسی میدونه شهریش چقدره؟!
غیر انتفاعی خوابگاه داره؟!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام 
> بچه ها من زیست فناوری غیر انتفاعی قبول شدم
> کسی اینجا میدونه همینو میتونم بهمنم برم یا نه؟!
> مهر نمیخام برم
> بعد اینکه کسی میدونه شهریش چقدره؟!
> غیر انتفاعی خوابگاه داره؟!


با اول حتما ثبت نام کنی ( در غیر این صورت انصراف تلقی میشه) بعد درخواست مرخصی کنی. البته شهریه پایه رو میگیرن ازت.
از قسمت مالیش اطلاعی ندارم.

----------

